# New camera!



## Golden&Yorkie (Mar 11, 2012)

Congrats on the camera. I wish my husband would take my hints. I don't know much since I'm a beginner too, but I can't wait to see what you can do with your new camera.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Are you sure it isn't D3100?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

sameli102 said:


> Are you sure it isn't D3100?


Typo!! Fixing it!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Maybe take a photography class?

Happy Birthday, congrats on the GREAT B'day gift.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm sure you will love it, Nikons are great cameras!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Congratulations Valerie, the Nikon D3100 is a extremely good camera and is a great way to start your photography interest.
Did you get the single or twin lens kit...? 
Either way you would have gotten the 18-55vr with it, and even though this is whats referred to as a kit lens, it can get brilliant shots from this camera/lens combination.
And it records video in Full HD (1920x108), just for those times you want to capture something on video...

My suggestion for the first week or so, just set it to "_P_" (program) or the "Auto Mode" and just let the camera do all the hard work and get use to how it works. 
The first thing you'll really notice is how quick it focuses, and also as soon as you press the shutter button, the photo is taken, no delays and hopefully no more missed shots.
Also remember to use the VR (vibration resistance) switch on the lens, as it'll help when you shoot in low light. 
Anyway, enough of this, just read the manual and go out and use it.

If you have any problems or questions, just ask here or come over and join the Nikon users at _www.nikoncafe.com_, and yes it's free to join...
There are a lot of friendly people there only too willing to help if you are having a problem or not sure how to do something...:wave:

Oh, one last thing, think of a way to organize all your photos on your computer (as you'll be taking heaps now) and always back them up onto either discs or an external hard drive...
Because if you loose them, that's it, there lost forever...!!!.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

The D3100 is a great camera. Set it to "auto" and start taking photos. Did the get you an SD card? You will need one to store your photos in the camera. You will need at least a Type 6. Have fun!


----------



## ThatShortGirl (Jul 19, 2012)

Congrats on your camera! Photography is all about three basic things: ISO, aperture and shutter speed. It's a triangle, and if you change one, the other two are affected. Digital Photography School is a great place to learn the basics. Happy shooting!


----------



## estesbubba (Sep 13, 2011)

Congrats you are going to love having a DSLR and like someone mentioned you can take great shots with the kit lens. I have this book for my Canon T2i by the same author and it's great. I would get the print version over Kindle as the photos are a great reference.

Amazon.com: Nikon D3100: From Snapshots to Great Shots (9780321754547): Jeff Revell: Books


One tip I was given is get down to your subject's level when possible. It does make a big difference.










Best thing is take a lot of pics and it's not uncommon for me to toss 9 out of every 10 pics. I use Google Picasa to organize on my computer and Picasa Web Albums to store online.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What fun! This is the camera my daughter wants. Happy birthday!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips and interest guys! I think I'll go ahead and order that book. I'm so excited to get started!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Have a great time with it! Can't wait to see lots of photos!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Another great book is Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson. Congrats!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

estesbubba said:


> Congrats you are going to love having a DSLR and like someone mentioned you can take great shots with the kit lens. I have this book for my Canon T2i by the same author and it's great. I would get the print version over Kindle as the photos are a great reference.
> 
> Amazon.com: Nikon D3100: From Snapshots to Great Shots (9780321754547): Jeff Revell: Books


Just ordered this!! Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

That's a really nice present. You have cool parents.
Does Riley know what he's in for?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

My first picture!!!!!! It was on the automatic mode, but still - my first picture!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Great camera and great photo of Riley!

We are a Nikon addicted family here. Hubby keeps on buying one for me, then keeping them. I "think" I am now the owner of a D3200, but he was playing with the wireless on it last night and it may now be officially his!:doh:

If you have a Ritz camera store nearby, they have digital photography schools that might be good as a basic how to course. 

Have fun with the camera! That's the most important advice I can give you!


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

Wolf Camera does photo classes. You can also look in to a continuing education class in photog 101 at your local college. You can usually take a semester of classes for $75-100.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> If you have a Ritz camera store nearby, they have digital photography schools that might be good as a basic how to course.


That is actually where my parents got the camera and it came with a flyer for classes, so I definitely will do that!


----------



## estesbubba (Sep 13, 2011)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Another great book is Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson. Congrats!


That's the other book I have and it's also great.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great photo of Riley! Nothing wrong with setting the camera on auto.


----------



## Golden&Yorkie (Mar 11, 2012)

That's a gret picture of Riley. I can't wait to see what comes next!


----------



## estesbubba (Sep 13, 2011)

vcm5 said:


> My first picture!!!!!! It was on the automatic mode, but still - my first picture!!!


Great first pic!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

vcm5 said:


> My first picture!!!!!! It was on the automatic mode, but still - my first picture!!!


You're a natural...nice work!

Pete


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

vcm5 said:


> My first picture!!!!!! It was on the automatic mode, but still - my first picture!!!


That is a beautiful shot of Riley, nicely exposed, nice reflection in his eyes, sharp from nose to ears yet the background is slightly blurred. You are off to a great start!! Oh, and he is a beautiful dog, nice subject!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful picture of Riley, he's such a handsome boy anyway, you could never take a bad picture of him. What an intense look on his face.....

Have fun with your new camera, looking forward to see lots of great pictures.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

That's great  Look forward to seeing more pictures and seeing your individual "style" of photography develop. We are all different and I love to see other peoples art. Maybe a neat idea for a thread would be "your first shot with a digital camera" 



vcm5 said:


> My first picture!!!!!! It was on the automatic mode, but still - my first picture!!!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

I will second what Wally said; join NikonCafe.com. Wally said it's free, but when I joined a long time ago, Wally said I had to send him a "$100 membership fee" to him first. Hmm, oh well, guess it's free now. 

Any of the Magic Lantern books are good too.

Oh, and the tip about getting down to the subjects level? That should be printed in big letters on the back of every camera/cell phone made. That is a big tip.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Otter said:


> I will second what Wally said; join NikonCafe.com. Wally said it's free, *but when I joined a long time ago, Wally said I had to send him a "$100 membership fee" to him first.* Hmm, oh well, guess it's free now.


Now that is funny, thanks for the laugh 

You will get a great bunch of tips here and elsewhere Val. Figuring out the basics is pretty quick like shutter speed ISO f-stop etc., All the darn menus and buttons are another thing. Do not let it overwhelm you, this should be fun.

What I like to see is the "art" of it all. It goes past the basics of composition and lighting, moments captured in time that have a "feel" are priceless. Maybe you will see what I mean, very individualistic, I tend to love the "artsy" stuff personally. Lots of great photographers here on GRF.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> What an intense look on his face.....


Haha I think that is his "What on earth is this big clicky thing you are putting right in my face." He tried to lick the lense right afterwards. If you met him for five minutes and saw what a perpetual goofball he is, you would laugh at the thought of him thinking anything intense! I love him, but I don't think he's a very "deep" animal!


----------

